# Center Speaker question



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Was upgrading my speakers(on a budget) and picked up 4 Sony Floor Standing(SSF-5000) speakers for the fronts and rears. Got a nice 12" Dayton Sub too. Last thing I need to upgrade is my Center speaker. I heard u never want to mix brands on the front and center speaker so I probably should stick with Sony, right? Unfortunately, Sony doesn't have a lot of options for center speakers. Looks like they only have the SS-CR3000 available. Only other options are used speakers on ebay. My question is, is there any huge difference in the center speaker I have now(leftover from the set I upgraded too) to the one on Amazon?
Also, I have been monitoring this ebay link for any Sony centers that pop up. Thanks!

My Center Speaker now:
Model - SS-CNP75
100W Max input
Frequency Range - 160hz - 20,000hz

Amazon Model - SS-CR3000
120W
Frequency Range - 150hz - 20,000hz


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO, the SS-CR3000 would not be a significant improvement over your existing CC speaker.

Also IMO, you'd be better off with a single SS-B1000 as your CC speaker. It offers better extension than either the SS-CNP75 or the SS-CR3000, and it should also be a much better "sonic match" to your mains.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

eljay said:


> IMO, the SS-CR3000 would not be a significant improvement over your existing CC speaker.


Yeah, that's what I thought too. Never thought about small bookshelf speakers for the center. For some reason, I thought you needed a speaker made specifically for the "Center" channel. Maybe I will look into this.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

jimbodeako said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought too. Never thought about small bookshelf speakers for the center. For some reason, I thought you needed a speaker made specifically for the "Center" channel. Maybe I will look into this.


you certainly don't my friend

see









and +1 on eljay's recommendation.

cheers


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

yoda13 said:


> you certainly don't my friend
> 
> see
> 
> ...


Wow , that's awesome!!!


----------

